# Fatigue / Dizziness / Shakiness



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,jus wondering if anyone else has these everso lovely symptoms along with the IBS. I usually get shaky amd fatigued before the IBS attack, which come in a form of a few BM (mostly D). Usually, the symptoms will disappear after the last BM. Then, I feel good, like I have been cleansed out of all these toxins in my body. Does anyone else have similar experinces?


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, I've experienced this. But its probably more anxiety related than IBS related.Anxiety can hit you when you don't even feel anxious. Your body's reaction to stimuli in the environment can become so automatic, so engrained that you are not consciously aware of it.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Yes, I have exactly the same symptoms, it is not stress because the feeling goes away as you say with the bowel movement and I am not a particularly anxious person, it is very much IBS., there is a clear pattern


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

MR D, a lot of things can contribute to those symptoms.Butone"Symptoms, such as pain, sweating, heart palpitations, and feeling faint are related to the exaggerated nervous system response to eating that occurs in people with IBS."http://www.webmd.com/content/article/65/79521.htmIt can also happen after eating.Another aspect of this is how the colon physically functions. There are specific cells in the colon that release neurotransmitters to intiate the gut contractions, these also send messages up to the brain. But before an attack, the nervous systems can be effected.This can drain the body and make you feel fatique and sometimes heart palpatitaion and sometimes trouble breathing, as the gut can put pressure on breathing, as well as lower back pains and dizziness and brain fog and feeling hot or cold, skin condutance, eye twiching, sweating an more"It can be exaggerated nervous system reponces of the central and autonomic nervous systems right before the onset of an attack. The body can also direct quite a bit of blood to digestion.Going back to after a bowel movement you can feel better, goes back to the physical functioning of the bowel and the release of the neurotransmitters sending the signals back to the brain after distension. This is one reason why in IBS they mention relief after a bowel movement.The gut and brain are connected via the vagus nerve. Stimulating that can cause a variety of symptoms.There is also a condition called vasovagal syncope.http://www.riverside-online.com/health_ref...tem/DS00806.cfmAnother part is the connections to the vagus nerve and depression. Stimulators have been approved to stimulate the vagus nerve as a treatment for depression.Stress in this regard too can be both physical or mental. Which can activate the beginng sequences before and attack. For example physical being eating and mental being put into a postinon where the fight or flight responce is activated.There are still a lot of things that can cause or contribute to those symptoms.They are not uncommon symptoms in IBS however, especially right before an attack of D. The concious mind may not always be aware of it, but the subconcious mind is always monotoring the internal environments to keep balance and protection.


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks,I don't think it is directly related to stress, but what you said eric, made a lot of sense to me. BTW - I am starting to feel better, after 5 days on align, and almost 2 weeks after balloon dilation (I am eating red meat again, yay!). There is still a long way to go. I hope I will see more improvments with the probiotics and even possibly have another dilation. At some point, I intend to work some fiber into the whole equation. I will look around for a possibel 'quick fix" for the dizziness / fatigue (sometimes, a cup of earl grey tea helps a bit). Will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr. D, You just described me, you're not alone!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Some IBSers, especially with d, don't respond well to fiber, not all but some.Its important to take small doses and build up. It can sometimes take eight weeks and may cause problems while doing it at first. Some people give up because of this before it helps and some it can exassberate the symptoms. Its trial and error.There is both insoulable and souable fiber, both are important. Its good to see your feeling better and more optomistic.


----------



## Steely (Nov 13, 2007)

I have that problem with fiber.It is really tough trying to find the right balance of soluble,insoluble and water.Good Luck!


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

today was a bad day... hope tomorrow is better, really had high hopes for the probiotics...


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi MR D -- I'm so sorry about your bad day after finding something that works. There's something that Kathleen posted some time ago that really touched me when I was having a very hard time -- IBS wax and wanes and this can even happen when you find something that works for you​So, please don't lose faith in it because of this bad time. The good times will come -- and remember you're just on it for a few days and it usually takes 14 days for the good bacteria to colonize the colon and for the probiotics to reach its maximum benefit. And also remember that you may need to experiement and find the right dosage for youself. So do keep on at it and don't stop when there is one temporary setback. The good days will come.Hope you feel better soonCherrie


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Cherrie, my sprits are still up. I even went on a date tognight, despite feeling very bad. (Ive been dating a lot since I joined online dating service lol, most of the dates are kinda disappointing, but it's a great start for me. Havent dated for a while, I need to get over the nervousness...). I will keep on taking the probiotics and hope for the best. There are still options on the list.There are some good news: For the first time in 8 years, I am medicine free, aside from the probiotics. I was on cholestiramine for 7 years after my ileum resection (if I went one day w/o, I would litterally spend all day and night with D until I took it again). Last year my new GI asked if I was willing to try elavil, I said fine, not believing it could sub for the cholestiramine. It did. After about a month I didn't have to take cholestiramine anymore (I couldnt believe it). I have stopped taking elavil more than 30 days b/c it made feel weird. I thought I would need to come back to cholestiramine since I quit the elavil, but no. Nonetheless, I still have symptoms, but I am not hooked on any prx. That is great!!!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

That is WONDERFUL, Mr D! Do keep up updated about how you're doing! Cherrie


----------



## ibs-d(arling) (Nov 15, 2007)

I just noticed that it said, "eye twitching". I'm so excited to see that because I literally thought I was going crazy! My eye has been twitching for about 3 weeks. It just stopped a few days ago, but I haven't had any episodes either.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mr D how are you feeling? IBSdarlingFYI"IBS - Beyond the Bowel: The Meaning of Co-existing Medical Problems Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D. and William E. Whitehead, Ph.D. UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a disorder that is defined by a specific pattern of gastrointestinal (GI) symptoms in the absence of abnormal physical findings. The latest diagnostic criteria for IBS -- the Rome II criteria created by an international team of experts -- require that the patient have abdominal pain for at least 12 weeks within the past 12 months and that the pain meets two of the following three criteria: it is relieved after bowel movement, associated with change in stool frequency, or associated with stool form. It is becoming clear, however, that these bowel symptoms do not tell the whole story of symptoms experienced by IBS patients. People with this disorder often have many uncomfortable non-gastrointestinal (non-GI) symptoms and other health problems in addition to their intestinal troubles. Table 1. Non-gastrointestinal symptoms more common in irritable bowel syndrome patients than in comparison groups(5).1.Headache 2.Dizziness 3.Heart palpitations or racing heart 4.Back pain 5.Shortness of breath 6.Muscle ache 7.Frequent urinating 8.Difficulty urinating 9.Sensitivity to heat or cold 10.Constant tiredness 11.Pain during intercourse (sex) 12.Trembling hands 13.Sleeping difficulties 14.Bad breath/unpleasant taste in mouth 15.Grinding your teeth 16.Jaw pain 17.Flushing of your face and neck 18.Dry mouth 19.Weak or wobbly legs 20.Scratchy throat 21.Tightness or pressure in chest http://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=usThey are however using rome lll now instead of ll, just fyi


----------

